# how to perfectly sear tuna



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i didn't search the forum but i would like some new ideas. jaster got me to thinking with his marinade. yummm.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i didn't search the forum but i would like some new ideas. jaster got me to thinking with his marinade. yummm.
> jack


I use EVOO minimal seasoning, garlic pepper, shot of lemon and dash if salt, but have a friend who loves to marinade his Tuna









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

how hot and how long on each side. i've never done it justice.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the way I love to get it seared...









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smooth move said:


> how hot and how long on each side. i've never done it justice.


for me, it's actually a complicated math formula that you should work out every time you sear tuna. type of oil, how hot your stove/grill gets, type of seasonings, thickness of cut. lot of variables. just wanted some input on mainly seasonings.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ask ole Bob. I’m sure he knows.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Here's the way I love to get it seared...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with a dash of soy sauce?
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I just do like Jaster does, then either pour some ponzu on top or have a bowl there for dipping it in. Or you can get fancy and do some soy sauce, lime juice, garlic, brown sugar, rice vinegar, siracha all mixed up for the dipping sauce.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Best advice I can give for the searing part is start with a couple pieces, see if you like them. Some like it raw in the middle, others like it it starting to loose the color. TIME IT doing this.
Better yet, eat it raw, it's all pink on the inside then.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Best advice I can give for the searing part is start with a couple pieces, see if you like them. Some like it raw in the middle, others like it it starting to loose the color. TIME IT doing this.
> Better yet, eat it raw, it's all pink on the inside then.


this is the best advice. you gonna have to experiment until you get what you like. i remember ages ago when i went out with (fenderbender) on my first over-nighter, caught bft, and i had no clue how to cook fresh tuna. believe it or not, i fried some of it. lol big time.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, you definitely don't want to ruin the whole batch at one time.
Drunk cooking tho will help if something goes sideways..............

Oh, and if you are gonna get the pan smoking hot (personally, I don't think you have to) go outside unless yer trying to see if the smoke alarms work.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Yea, you definitely don't want to ruin the whole batch at one time.
> Drunk cooking tho will help if something goes sideways..............


drunk cooking? i never cook when i'm drunk. lol.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't know what you're missing especially when you deglaze a hot pan with your face directly over it.
At least it was red wine instead of brandy.........
Had to repaint the ceiling, there was a unstained area that was the shape of a head.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> with a dash of soy sauce?
> jack


Oh yes! But now it has to be gluten free...

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> I just do like Jaster does, then either pour some ponzu on top or have a bowl there for dipping it in. Or you can get fancy and do some soy sauce, lime juice, garlic, brown sugar, rice vinegar, siracha all mixed up for the dipping sauce.


Well I didn't add the after shot, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That Dixie Ultra makes that tuna pop!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> That Dixie Ultra makes that tuna pop!!


Its all in the details...... I hate paper plates and plastic cups, plastic utensils... waste of trash and money, but wife buys the damn things anyway

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So Jack, you haven't told us what time dinner is.

Off topic Anybody smoke tuna? Any tips?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

kanaka said:


> So Jack, you haven't told us what time dinner is.
> 
> Off topic Anybody smoke tuna? Any tips?


I do, we go to Venice tuna fishing every year and usually end up having more than I can finish before I need to decide to freeze some or do something else with it. I don't like freezing it, so I will smoke it. I brine it overnight, plenty of brine recipes on the web, but it's basically water, bunch of salt, pepper, brown sugar and then whatever other spices/seasonings you might want to add. Then take it out and set it on racks and let it air dry for a while to form a pellicle - like a thin kind of mucous type layer on the outside of the fish, this helps hold onto the smoke. Then put in my pellet smoker on like 200 for a few hours. Then I'll vacuum seal and freeze it in smoked form. Will last a long time and I usually make a dip out of it, similar to the mackeral dip recipe that's floated around here a bit. This is yellowfin, but you can also do it with black fin, in fact it's what I would do with black fin from the get go, don't really like cooking/eating black fin like I do yellowfin.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've smoked em the same way. i thawed some out and made tuna salad out of it. it was great. also do dips with it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kanaka said:


> So Jack, you haven't told us what time dinner is.
> 
> Off topic Anybody smoke tuna? Any tips?


good question. i haven't but you guys got some good ideas for using smoked tuna. i would think it would be tough.
smoked fish dip sounds really good. gonna have to try that. i've smoked just about everything that could be smoked.
you guys saw the bacon, right?
jack


----------

